# New to Benitachell



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi. This is my first posting! We have recently bought a place in Benitachell and we are going to be spending the summer there - we have two boys 8 and 6 and we are looking for activities/clubs for them in benitachell, javea or moraira, to keep them entertained but also to make friends- any suggesstions gratefully received please as we are really new to the area. Thanks


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Benitchel art centre do lots of different courses etc for youngsters, and it's English.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Benitchel art centre do lots of different courses etc for youngsters, and it's English.


you're right 

they have a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/people/Benitatxell-Arts-Centre/100002536322550


----------



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

agua642 said:


> Benitchel art centre do lots of different courses etc for youngsters, and it's English.


thanks thats really helpfu!l will have a look at the link


----------

